# showing off



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I actually thought to take my phone outside and get some pics last weekend...not the best pictures but i got some of my roo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, I forgot about the attack when you posted earlier. That could be why they are not laying like your Dad's are.

Is that the boy that got mauled? He's looking really good.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

do you think so? really only affected 2 hens and my big roo. 
yes, that's my big boy. he is his normal self now. just a little more paranoid when out of the coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, just like our dogs can do they will pick up on the tension from the others. And from their humans. Mine know when I'm going to do something they won't like and can make it a challenge to catch them. I don't know if it's body language or the fact I have something different in my hands.

When I posted earlier I was thinking dog outside the pen harassing them or little Rosco running them ragged. Totally forgot about the predator issue.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

so what you're saying is they need a stiff drink?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You missed that window. That stiff drink was needed immediately after. Although you might benefit from one while you wait for the girls to get down to brass tacks.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rosco....bottoms ups bro!

He is a good looking Rooster


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice setup [to be relocated]. I share my wine with my eldest, aJersey named Mariska. I would assume beer is liked as well. She loves cola but coffee, no so much. .

Gosh i just found more smilies on my tablet


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

������������
Guess not they don't show up.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They showed up on mine!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Nice setup [to be relocated]. I share my wine with my eldest, aJersey named Mariska. I would assume beer is liked as well. She loves cola but coffee, no so much. ��.
> ������������������


Oh NO! It's bad enough I have to watch the three pups with my wine, now I have to worry about my chickens too?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

nice looking flock,Roscoe.How is it in the Bayou State?I have lived in Ohio all my life but if I were to move to another state I think it would be there.Are the mosquitoes really as big as crows?Just wondering.... Have you hugged your chickens today?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> nice looking flock,Roscoe.How is it in the Bayou State?I have lived in Ohio all my life but if I were to move to another state I think it would be there.Are the mosquitoes really as big as crows?Just wondering.... Have you hugged your chickens today?


OH oh, now you're going to get him on a tear with that hugged your chickens question. He won't be able to resist an opening like that.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

CQ, where i am, the mosquitos really aren't too bad except for about 3 months out of the year. the trick is to stay moving. i don't think its as bad as what people and media portray. i couldnt imagine any other state that has as much good food, festives, traditions, or outdoor shenanigans- hunting, fishing, trapping, etc. 

hug?????????????????????? ha!
when i left this morning it was still dark and all the girls where still up. i had 25*...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Due to chicken pox, I got premise spray that you just hook up to the hose as needed. It does work and keeps the area mosquito free for a week or so. But it's enough to sit out at dusk and not be torchered. 

As you move south, living becomes more relaxed. And more outside. Even in the heat.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I think that anything I posted didn't go through because it kept saying I wasn't registered. I've been on this form for several months. I've been having a little trouble with it but I may have it straight now.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I have a question do you guys trim your chickens toenails? I think that my rooster needs to have a trim. He's been limping I checked him over and he doesn't have bumble foot. I gave him A footbath today in Epson salt's for about 25 minutes. I guess I better do that again tomorrow he's limping quite a bit. I hate trimming and chickens toenails. I am leery of maybe cutting to close to the quick.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes i've on occasion had to trim toenails, beaks, and spurs, and bangs. They're like kids, LOL


----------



## HappyHens (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh how hilarious! We await 25 chicks from Purely Poultry in two weeks. Among them will be some Polish. Now I have to cut chicken bangs?! I wondered how they survive with the rest of my menagerie. I'm also going to attempt my first incubation of eggs (chick and duck in two different still airs) tomorrow.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck with the hatch!I always love to hear the eggs "peep"and move.Watching them emerge from the shell is amazing.You also ordered chicks?You'll be up to your armpits in babies.Enjoy?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

HappyHens said:


> Oh how hilarious! We await 25 chicks from Purely Poultry in two weeks. Among them will be some Polish. Now I have to cut chicken bangs?! I wondered how they survive with the rest of my menagerie. I'm also going to attempt my first incubation of eggs (chick and duck in two different still airs) tomorrow.


I kept my bator on the bathroom counter in the past and I can't tell you how many times I've stared at those eggs Knowing that it's way too early. I just stare at them.

Each one of my Polish has developed a way different personality after having bangs and peripheral feathers clipped. My last one is a Cueveceour (?) and she stayed in the pen when everyone was out, and now she's out with the rest. You'll know when to do it. I let the roos stay with their blocked view.


----------



## HappyHens (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh I know! It'll be crazy. Besides 2 geese, 5 ducks and about 20 chickens, we have 6 orphaned chicks I just took that are about 2 months old and still too vulnerable to mix with the older birds. I do understand what I'm getting into as we had six different age/ stages last summer. Except then it was hot outside and we could use more outside spaces. Two weeks until chicks come, another week before chicken eggs hatch, another week before duckies hatch. Then maybe ducks will hatch their own and then KousKous the Goosey Goose will try, too!!!! It's official-I'm nuts!
"Relocated" a baby opossum last week and tonight in the dark my 12 year found herself in the chicken run with a big one. Unfortunately it got away, but first she clobbered it upside the head with a shovel! That's quite a kid, protecting herself and her chickens instead of screaming and running for her life! Ha! At one point she was face to face with him when he jumped on the door frame.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Happy hens, that is such a great story about your daughter and how brave she was. You can be real proud of that girl and also happy that that possum didn't go after her. Most kids would probably have Run!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh boy Happy Hens! You are sure going to be overloaded! 
One of our "*******" neighbors showed up here with a lost chicken. But it turned out to be a bantam rooster, so I couldn't take it. Poor thing was shivering.


----------



## chickenlover365 (Dec 25, 2016)

What type of hens do u have I'm not sure what kind to get I'm thinking about Australorp


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenlover365 said:


> What type of hens do u have I'm not sure what kind to get I'm thinking about Australorp


If you're talking to me, I have 3 Jersey Giants, 2 Speckled Sussex, 7 polish (poof on head), 10 silkies, Buff Orpington.

There are so many good breeds out there. Some are great layers and some are more ornamental.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have Ameracaunas-they lay blue,green or pink eggs,Cochins-large and very docile breed,Brahmas,Wyandottes,1 red hen I found,1 BO who defected to my flock from next door and a few Ameracauna/Cochin mixes.Both roosters,a father and son but sworn enemies,are mixes and are very big babies.It's my little band of misfits...


----------

